# 99 altima starter problems



## 99altimainsc (Mar 14, 2007)

i have a remote starter on my 99 altima. I cranked the car earlier today using the remote with no problems. I left it running approximately 10 minutes, when i came back the car had shut itself off and there was a small cloud of white smoke rapidly disappearing. the car now has power, but will not start. a friend of mine had previously mentioned that it sounded like the started was sometimes sticking. Could this have happened and wore my starter out? also, i have tried locating the starter and have been unsuccessful at first glance. i don't want to pull a bunch of parts that i don't have to in order to try to turn the starter or remove it and have it checked at autozone. any help, or links of some sort with a diagram or location of the starter would be much appreciated. also suggestions on maybe the cause of the smoke?

thanks alot

mike


----------

